# cnc للحفر علي الاخشاب



## سمير الجلاد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء
اولا اوجه جزيل الشكر للقائمين علي المنتدي ولاعضاء المنتدي في تقديم تلك المعلومات المفيده
بالنسبه لي احاول ان استخدم ماكينه الcnc لاقوم بالحفر علي الاخشاب باشكال كثيره وعميقه
ونصحي البعض بالcnc routrer
وانا اودان استفيد بخبراتكم
هل من الممكن اناقوم بعمل حفر عميق علي الخشب كما اريد
وما هي الماكينه الانسب وصنعها وسعرها 
واريدان اري بعض الاشكال الي تنفذ عن طريقها​


----------



## ابو بحـر (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



سمير الجلاد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخواني الاعزاء
> اولا اوجه جزيل الشكر للقائمين علي المنتدي ولاعضاء المنتدي في تقديم تلك المعلومات المفيده
> بالنسبه لي احاول ان استخدم ماكينه الcnc لاقوم بالحفر علي الاخشاب باشكال كثيره وعميقه
> ...


يا اخي كم العمق يلي تريد ان تحفره اذا كان اكثر من 4 سم الماكينة الصغيرة 60*70 ما بتشتغل معك انت بحاجة الى القياس الكبير


----------



## سمير الجلاد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي ابوبحر
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا علي ردك 
ولكني اود ان اخبرك اني احتاج ماكينه لعمل الاويمه الموجوده في الاثاث
فهل هنا ك امكانيه لعمل ذلك​


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي سمير ما قصدك بالأويمة و كم حجمها


----------



## سمير الجلاد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

_اخي ابو بحر_
_انا اقصدعلي سبيل المثال اويمه شبيه بهذه الصوره _
_هل هناك امكانيه لعملها ام لا _
_ولك جزيل الشكر علي مجهودك وردك_
_http://travel.maktoob.com/photo/data/500/medium/Dom_067_Medium_.jpg_​


----------



## ابو بحـر (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي سمير ممكن تصنع فقط 60 الى 80 % من هذا الشكل و البقية يجب تكملتها يدويا او انك نصنعها عدة قطع و تجمعها يدويا و هذا مكلف و يحتاج وقت طويل و ايضا يجب ان تكون محترف استخدام برامج الكاد لتستطيع صنع نفس هذه الصورة و انت بواسطة الماكينة المبرمجة تستطيع حفر الأشكال المسطحة فقط 
هذا موقعي الخاص انظر النماذج المعروضة و صورة الماكينة المصنعة 
http://www.frosad-wood-cnczone.com/
انا بدمشق الصامدة مكاني


----------



## ملاك القدس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا اريد صنع ماكنه الحفر ولكن بحجم صغير .وبسيط ..ما هي الاشكال والنماذج للاعتماد عليها ؟ مع مقاييس دقيقه لعمل نموذج الخشب


----------



## ملاك القدس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*صنع ماكنه روتر يب ان سي لحفر الخشب*

السلام عليكم 
انا اريد صنع ماكنه الحفر ولكن بحجم صغير .وبسيط ..ما هي الاشكال والنماذج للاعتماد عليها ؟ مع مقاييس دقيقه لعمل نموذج الخشب


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



ملاك القدس;1364020 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا اريد صنع ماكنه الحفر ولكن بحجم صغير .وبسيط ..ما هي الاشكال والنماذج للاعتماد عليها ؟ مع مقاييس دقيقه لعمل نموذج الخشب


اذا كانت المصنوعات اللتي تريد تصنيعها مثل تلك المعروضة بموقعي الخاص انت تحتاج الة ماكينة مثل تلك الموجودة بالصورة بداخل الموقع 
*http://www.frosad-wood-cnczone.com/*
​


----------



## hanysabra (29 نوفمبر 2009)




----------

